# PB Snapper at Depot Beach



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaPQJ5wAAj9fgCAQcO//+j603pq////wYAj9n3MiKN06my7gYIqrqY2btJuYaaEEwQCIKempoA9R6gBoA0D1A1MAggiNNIBk0ADQAAYQDmmJkyaMJgmJpgEwCGCMCMAk1EQphT0jyp5NQ0aAAYTQNGgaNNDmmJkyaMJgmJpgEwCGCMCMAlMkBCCR6NUwamg9QephpqaaZGgAPb92eJQMN1UKFukFgoisht6D1fknov1n6/zL8xBWCFHmL8oZNxHvLq61+/UbrGWOmyId6nRASP/TSlJxteVyJthTg732RkwgFcV6HRSq/XtPPakG0C2udLRVR0IGogo6Gq4tm9vPG3BBjXg0YxLRniLC/t0MaQHrZW0AIxHjSN3XFVvl0iiuKZLJ8GQk8PVjFZUy1xa/FHsMGeandlhiEQToQFji6sOTyQFOWB4TYMbMtZs8YfVsV+Rps1zfDHna6iUqSDDzTVrKZlvKAH0CIRTbAq7vGmxKMzFUj3qY43797puN9NXMRrHcYjMRUb3InWm9aqp1sIEPC7SL3LXUK4UsyhrVqujcxbZ1pOXRVQk66qTkacaaZQ+X5K6h9qPkBR7BYkiDle5ru47BRQyFORpy3QR5lI8FDjTPdqTXaDpppmHuFU0bNL51vGbEDNZKEOplMS5GbKjsbLpKcb2yZps7hLyo4oYhvKowcgk3tZKvBbilpdKBVLRXKTZp2vMcEEiOoQOmiznJXQY2WF9WtkSmMZtgPNbVCQzK0O+ZvERQVBy/fHemmH1PWjAc+PHfJuZMaYScG2Bt2RDNnDVY2g24Tk3kLWr3OyRcZVYuTOgj7Ni1hvxjQlNYqxuSNrkSnbdNmUzNDTXDgUPp5ke3ZvZrSL39PnL18/YE8WB0Uo089QGYD+D2spq/Sexx94IseBZNA9s8MJ7rc6H6BjVenGSPuvmKN5ZQqjsRCFROJEpEfS9YfEj4z9NhwYTswaQkLt9zdyPLUjXfHsUd/v8Hk5eO6N0AGPP9fdatF2siwRQJp2RVD6e+kTl9syJdg7at5VFk/Pqg+m6iY9NfTEfvXzB4gijcumPNnIpIftQO1Qgag7o/rfQOHLnzMcN6UJe8Jclt3fUCk9Ww80BBQCHXLV+YOxERmCUoUR12xgvtn/Mv8f7gnmEXwziwn4DAhXQjMnfLwAtddgJkD2FEkUkhHsMSHwOgijdQN3glSRMJ0KzemD27zTBmZqrOqj8WSG1BCudBN40ThGZv2ILILWuOaZgoVQNCUHVZktNsHFGEoaJmWDwylWxFcpSinGpUBMOb4NmKpU6jW86bb2DNUopIIGJZKM9UFA1HWpcI5V5J4FTBHXgmilBCxRHPXRYkIJH+LSd0yacnRiPEwPrK95zaWRV2UAEgkEpLowGZw9Yqrsh71wUFHocmUUenQzh7lwFFEBhoJnGbS6Cd8k+r31ztRRTjXI8zO8e2emJWjbesxxaeW++jMJxxS7Qrg1h45tA30XiCudSudx2O2QXICp0rC8d1B9rYhSpPYJvBabQvGLIEqadRHIb01E7vANsxfUEkDDrFJTmjfBzJ1F8hnoyL/cFknMV1xrOHd2RthXLb3PEbJoqAs1t1DHiomZpUpkKYRHgM4+vTM56BlBZhkjVVoNVGjlDlgM++pGGl1VEo6dp1io1Ura1Fpvv2VFF0g4GlSuxk/28SwFgoRQktgUTOC7yUiUzlclhjBlLbCdcMnhzDSJE1FAkx4JJLwsBhA+Y0YLzlefLKYw6CAK9/WR19FgBfAaa460YCnGaCJQmdOw8dL71Fe44cqb8iEIzOhXATLRV2Mt9hrIbCiRiyAeRolCBYUKoo1OufE4OmXlw4Ftl9N+s59vUgqxNufvQqppnsfSvJIBlbtx1KOUUFBZJNwolIuttDuCnFmrHak7wLDcXQsq6tZ48UsThVVHa1MqGhh4Vi0BVxEbFSYBllVRBrt50cCg0Ihsq7rHMZkTZU7jXuCYNcpzsu4bMpNsaduxeL3VTquFq2S1CVZDdh20vps9bZWkyMofRapJqMHCRCkF1SkboKU9lW3jacDmd7P/aTRgCg4wTaRqlCkHG9F418xeiE8YpBDiij+ZHlG/mRHRdhEytV9QceTzPPLSUx6ERE/CDnp5bkMqdZ4C9Tc/Q1kA1FF219Q7njcT4zDS+MplcgaBKEkHJmzQijx1dClzdYlGG2VxkCjlAV1tsUFoyFEwKCJHaOzRc4xTjNCbMEbuaQdOWIPgGFRIibIF118OJNhzqZEHe3dpcqqFbKPYlH593Tv7eDx65yb9nCJEKXeZRKaKVMo4dNS1qVtWhOGwkqzpuayL5Nxrk2LhnBho8Q9C4Gcde0U03OoKEVAssUeREiPenjXy+yK7LA9vdMtwadksOHOyHVTpaXtExQSNrCou2qNYQqALAoEJAMDhSiMVMqIyIESXSHiaBagwJJ8Ligs8tmpbqZrLzKRJbmCTo0olnlmBgng1Vu4ubC8Q1aMgIrcqXW9UTImRgVWBgUtqBRroBAtUw4liyNaaY4Em0btIJdoCAag5bmQlshZ0zxxG1hXqoIEKIshoWNS4QxcJ2dcby1DBdmj/7wyavrjz45x1SSXoAOGDKIbaC4gIoB4nW0QqMFjaB7lDAzjblu+unJyiKcXpXHYOY5onRcDvzhsyxTlU0knFh0buuSKQLQYOnVwHLsxxXV3qh5adu2m+jCqHpEc9Z01+5zwud1T4f+LuSKcKEhR6BPOA==


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWKCD4UAABdfgAAQQAH78giQUAovZ94AIAB0GUIGgaANAGmIR6ogABkDIADArWiPej7rbcy4rGtFi0YJkK89Gwihg4Y4URlq2qBYWngHvXyHbgUvcDAPB+WCid6Y0IliDeCwGqZX4u5IpwoSDFBB8KA=


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow...nice one Red...gotta get me one of those :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Crikey mate that is one huge snapper

Top stuff i was excited just reading it.

Cheers Dave


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Noice fish!!!!! I can't wait to get me one of those!!!!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats Red. Very nice


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Congratulations Red , wow , thats amazing , what a fish , well earned mate


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:shock: Thats a whopper !!!

That would definitely make the trip to the coast worth while 

Congrats mate !


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Holy Cow! Nice Red, Red


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

nice fish dude and on the light breamin gear would have been a blast

Lee


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

ive been waiting for this report mate :shock: WOW :shock: Very good result Leigh!! congratulations on a new and very good pb, i really wish i was there to witness that catch!!!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

red by name...red by nature......great fish mate

cheers


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

What an exclent fish.
You need to up size the brag mat....

Well done.
Adrian


----------



## Gibbo (Feb 26, 2007)

What a great catch on 6lb gear. You know there's going to be kayaks lining up to use your 'channel' from now on.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Man, you are a snapping legend!

Look the head on that, and the girth of the body!

YOU BLOODY RIPPER! ( Well done champ! )

The weekend for PB's, trolled up on a bomber eh?


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Great report and great read.

I would love to get one like that one day....well done!


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Red,

Absolutely sen-bloody-sational! Great result on the 6lb gear, too. And I'm with Adrian, you'll need to upgrade that brag mat for the next ones. 

cheers,
Cid


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Lovely fish Red.


----------



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

Great snapper there Welldone on 6 lb gear
Doug


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

What a great fish & on light line too. Some great photos as well.


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

What a great fish & on light line too. Congratulations.


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Great effort Red! There should be a few meals in that one.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bloody bweaut fish red

The old hard bodies seem to be coming up with the goods for me to lately.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Red, thats a top effort! On any gear you'd be stoked, but on 6lb bream gear and a bomber thats superb!

Congrats mate


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice one Red!


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Great fish Red!

Cheers

Scott


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Mate, i wish you luck on the snaps and look what happens!! Top stuff, thats a honker and 6lb line too...unreal.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red a beautiful fish mate, well done on the light gear as well

Seems you and Stu have set the snapper benchmark for the rest of us viewtopic.php?f=15&t=3240


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cracker of a fish Leigh, I've been waiting for these photos and they didn't dissappoint - huge effort on light line, well done mate


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Well done leigh! your last snapper was a monster, but this new one is a ripper! well done mate, especially on 6lb line, must have been some hairy moments!

Ash


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

That is an absolute ripper mate, congrats  !


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

leigh, cracker of a report and a great fish.

ps. Complimentary large brag mat is on the way! Although I am waiting for someone to catch a fish that hangs OVER the end of one of the mats!


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Sensational fish there Red....congrats.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

woohoo what an absolute beauty... a fantastic big fat 'ol snapper

congrats Red, all done on light gear makes it all the more impressive 8)


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Leigh just thinking about that after i read all the posts last night , i realised what a sensational job of ANGLING you did , on 6 ld line , something like that should be an article in one of the fishing magazines , [Paff where are you ], because i'm sure it would make some of our power boat bretheran realise that these guys are serious and they CAN fish , i'm sure that you will find a suitable method of cooking that will make all our mouths water, let us know how mit goes on the table , as a fish like that deserves only the best .


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

great fish mate, congrats

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

What a Red, Red!


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Davey G said:


> Complimentary large brag mat is on the way!


on ya Dave 8) , the man obviously needs one and well deserved too..... light, squire gear and all
:shock: bloody nice pan size Red.....Red
hope you have an xos pan/baking dish on hand


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Red,

What can I say??? Send them down here mate  thats a ripper fish.

Milt,


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Excellent Snapper Red, well done. Looks like a great spot


----------



## baitwasta (May 24, 2007)

Nice to see you in action Red, now i believe there is actually some big fish about ... 7kilos!!! that's about how much bait & burley i put in. i was speaking to a pretty good fisho tonight and he reckons snapper on lures are the go with this phase of the moon leading up to full... and bait comes into its own during the darker phases... not sure if its accurate, but seems you give credit to his ideas, with bait i only had a few touches and only caught a cuttlefish, though i was working on the theory that because cuttles are on, and cuttleshells are floating everywhere, that bait was a certainty....wrong again....that's why they call me baitwasta...hope to catch you & Ant on the water again soon..cheers..JohnO


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Fantastic snapper Red - what we are all after. Well done


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

fanastic fish and a great fight on light line.
kerry


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Top fish, Leigh. Gives me something to aim for... well I can only hope...


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Red

That is one hellovah fish.
Congrats.
I now have to pass on my crown ( but dont get too comfy in it. A 12kg 96cm model was taken at Longy on Saturday)
I will have to get back on the water and get amongst it.
Fantastic result, well done.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats Red,
Absolutely sensational fish :shock: 
And a good get on that line.
About time you had some good fishy karma
after putting up with another Canberra winter  
Well done mate
Cheers Mal.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Red you have got to be happy. This is the fish that I aspire to catch.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

That is one hell of a fish Leigh. Congratulations mate!

JT


----------



## DaveJ (Apr 7, 2007)

Gongrats Red. great Fish.
You certainly are blessed with plenty of great Snapper spots down there :wink:


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Great fish Red!!!!


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow!!! 
What a nice fish to cradle, your efforts are fantastic. Eeexxelllent.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Unfriggin believable Red. Magnificent effort on the light gear and it looks to be a superbly conditioned fish.

I have a spot over the mantlepiece that has remained empty for far, far too long. A fish like that is what it needs.

Huge congrats mate.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Leigh, a top red and a awesome capture on that tackle. Well done mate.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## richardo (Aug 16, 2007)

Congrats, thats a very good fish on 3k line in shallow water. Did you weigh it or is the 7kg an estimate. I caught one 75cm last weekend and it took 90 meters of 6kg line on its first run so you did a great job to land yours. I didn''t weigh mine and had no idea what it might weigh.

regards
Richardo


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Ta fellas.
Rich: Yeah, but just on bathroom scales, since the digital kitchen ones couldn't cope with it. They're reasonably accurate, but I'd give it a 15% error range either way.

Red.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Great to see the Captain of the ship bring in a nice one


----------



## Naki Man (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice pic's and a GREAT snapper - A bit of origami required to get it in the hatch - WELL DONE


----------

